# Is it a german shepherd or a lion?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero bruce catching the breeze, Does any one think his mane is as almost as bushy as a lions? This site is so addictive!! I could upload pictures and browse all night! Any Brits out there?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful pup!! Of of course I am partial to long hairs since Dharma is one!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Does look like a lion! He is gorgeous though.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, Love your quote!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Dharma another unusual name. I love it!! so much better than your average predictable names! from lisa in the uk.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long-coated too but doesn't have that lion look like Nero's. Did you intentionally get a LC or did you just luck out?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Our family have always had german shepherds, And I have caught the bug! Very easily done! Over the years we have had short coated shepherds. But the long coated shepherd wins it for me! So we did buy him intending on having a long coated dog! From lisa in the uk.


----------

